# tippet?



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Not a real dyed in the wool fly fisherman and kinda in reference to my upcoming trip to Colorado. I use a 10 lb tapered leader with 10 lb fluorocarbon line for tippets. Has always worked for me on bass & saltwater fish. I see the need for a lighter tippet in trout waters but not sure about the 5x, 6x sizing. I have some 6 lb fluoro coated line I use on my ultralight rig and was wondering if it would be a good tippet material. It seems to be fairly (but not too) stiff line and should turn over the fly pretty good and the fluoro coating cuts down on visibility. Whatcha think?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Depends on the size of the fish and the clarity of the water. In Missouri on the rainbow trout streams I fish, Iâ€™m using 2lb fluoro tippets unless Iâ€™m using dry flies, then it is 2lb mono for my 3wt


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

6 pound is about 4X, normally. .007" in diameter. 

People seem to use 5, 6, and 7X for dries mostly and a maybe little thicker for nymphs and even heavier for streamers. Some say use as heavy as will fit through the hook eye. Others fish in calmer clear water with spooky fish and want really thin stuff. 

I don't think your 6 pound fluorocarbon material would necessarily be wrong. It probably depends on where you fish (what river and section), the flows, clarity, fishing pressure, type and sizes of flies, etc. 

You could always pick up a spool of 5 or 6X just in case.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bird said:


> Depends on the size of the fish and the clarity of the water. ...


^^^ Spot on ! ^^^

Don't travel all the way to your destination and fail to catch fish because of too heavy tippet material. That stuff is relatively cheap...especially compared to the cost of equipment and travel expenses.

Small spools are not only cheap but take up little space and add virtually no weight.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with Medowlark, mono tippet material is cheap. I would carry 5,6,7x for trout fishing. Remember, flourocarbon sinks so it's not good choice for dry flies.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Several fly shops in Estes Park and I will be visiting at least one of them. Will get their opinion also. Will need some flies anyway. Just wanted to get opinions from someone who is not trying to sell me something. Also, I'm a cheapskate. If I already have something that will work, why spend the money?


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Tippet*

Fly shop should fix you up, buy tippet from them (support em). Get flies there also, but not as many as they recommend. The flies will look stupid small to you, but huge trout eat tiny bugs. Unlike Reds, trout will only eat bugs they are seeing that day on the water. Called a "hatch". Much spookier than any red you ever saw. Fluoro sinks, so likely mono is what type tippet you'll use. Small streams that are lightly fished are your best bet because the trout aren't as educated (though smaller). A trophy might only be 12"!


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Go to the local fly shops they live and die with the summer crowd and will set you straight. But in all honesty, if you want the most bang for your buck - save your money for a guide. They provide all that you will need and hopefully a couple fish - worth every penny, especially for a bass and saltwater guy from Texas trying to catch native cutthroats in Colorado!


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

The key is to match the tippet to the size of fly you are using.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks guys! All good info here.


----------

